# Using SnailMail [University of Ottawa] E-mail on iPhone.



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know how to use a University of Ottawa e-mail account which is SnailMail on the Mail App. I cant find anything through the uOttawa site so if someone can help that would be appreciated. I can maybe check out my IT department but i dont feel like bussing their lol.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> Anyone know how to use a University of Ottawa e-mail account which is SnailMail on the Mail App. I cant find anything through the uOttawa site so if someone can help that would be appreciated. I can maybe check out my IT department but i dont feel like bussing their lol.


"There"
Use the settings you use on your Mac or PC.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

does anyone know how to connect to the university's wifi on campus using the VPN application on the Touch/iPhone?


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

mcbg1 said:


> does anyone know how to connect to the university's wifi on campus using the VPN application on the Touch/iPhone?


Go to Settings -> General -> Network -> VPN -> 
1. Turn on VPN
2. Add VPN Configuration.... (Select PPTP)


Note: must leave "Send all Traffic" ON


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

mcbg1 said:


> does anyone know how to connect to the university's wifi on campus using the VPN application on the Touch/iPhone?


To connect to the Univ. wi-fi you don't need to be on the VPN. Depends how they the Univ. set up the wi-fi, you can be on the VPN by just joining the wi-fi network.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can only use their wifi if you download a VPN application for your laptop. I'm trying to figure out how to connect using the included VPN application on my iPhone...

Edit: ok I just saw your first post. I've been trying to mess around with the VPN settings since last year on my iPod Touch (which I've now sold) and no luck... I guess I can always use the 3G connection.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Mind you, it's been a few years since I was there, but the POP in was inbox.uottawa.ca, and out was smtp-out.uottawa.ca

You would use you web account login to authenticate each.

Have no idea what they may have there now. If you find that incoming is working but outgoing is not, try smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com (on an iphone) as your outgoing (with no login/password) and server port 465.

Just a guess, but good luck.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You will find UOtt very Mac/Apple unfriendly. 

Mac people should consider this factor when applying to universities. 

You can look at Wireless but I think you will find it less that helpful, particularly on the iPhone/Touch. A few Canadian universities seem to be Mac friendly but most are not. Some are at least neutral. I was pleasantly surprised at UNBSJ this year to find that they had responded to pressure and had pretty good Mac support - I was connected all ways round within minutes of my arrival. Carleton is what I call 'neutral' that is they don't know much about Macs but at least try to stay out of your way if you know what you are doing.


----------



## iamjenny (Jul 23, 2015)

You can use a VPN for this. But when you start using any vpn , contact to their support and ask them to unblock your email port.


----------

